# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  Mkey v8.0.3 Build 11.FEB.2013 [Beta]

## mohamed73

*Dear users! do not mistake IMEI  changer and IMEI Repair! we not produce IMEI changer because this is  Illegal and the are Criminal !*  *We make direct IMEI repair! This method working for Repair IMEI after JTAG or deffective or failure software in your modems !!!*   *We also inform you about what we do not accept any responsibility for you for the damage* *you harm or loss as the first and third parties!*     Many boxes have world first , but now we say - The One!                Features:  • Direct Unlock  • NCK-Flashing Code calc  • SPC Code read in 15 secunds   • Clear Input Code counter  • Read/Write NVM - World First & One!  • Repair Network - World First & One!  • Voice Call activations  • Auto - detect Model  • ZTE Modems ISO Flasher/Dumper   • ZTE Modems Enable/Disable autorum for models with All CPU  • Easy interface to use  • Fast Unlocking modem with custimised firmwares 2 secund! - World First & One!  • Direct Repair IMEI - World First & One!  • All Operation no need more thet one DIAG Port ! - World First & One!    ALCATEL [Unlock Code Calculator by IMEI/ Repair network. Read Write Dashboard]   01. - Alcatel x020 02. - Alcatel x030 03. - Alcatel x060 04. - Alcatel x070 05. - Alcatel x080 06. - Alcatel x090 07. - Alcatel x100 08. - Alcatel x200 09. - Alcatel x210 10. - Alcatel x215 11. - Alcatel x220 12. - Alcatel x225 13. - Alcatel x228  with all indexes at 'S', 'L', 'X'...   HUAWEI [Unlock + reset Counters+Voice activation + Unlock Code Calculator by IMEI]   01. - Huawei E155
02. - Huawei E1550
03. - Huawei E1551
04. - Huawei E1552
05. - Huawei E1553
06. - Huawei E155X
07. - Huawei E156
08. - Huawei E156C
09. - Huawei E156G
10. - Huawei E156X
11. - Huawei E158
12. - Huawei E160
13. - Huawei E1609
14. - Huawei E160E
15. - Huawei E160G
16. - Huawei E161
17. - Huawei E1612
18. - Huawei E1615
19. - Huawei E1616
20. - Huawei E1630
21. - Huawei E1632
22. - Huawei E166
23. - Huawei E166G
24. - Huawei E169
25. - Huawei E1690
26. - Huawei E1692
27. - Huawei E169G
28. - Huawei E170
29. - Huawei E170G
30. - Huawei E171
31. - Huawei E172
32. - Huawei E172G
33. - Huawei E173
34. - Huawei E176
35. - Huawei E1762
36. - Huawei E177
37. - Huawei E1780
38. - Huawei E180
39. - Huawei E1800
40. - Huawei E1803
41. - Huawei E180G
42. - Huawei E180S
43. - Huawei E181
44. - Huawei E182
45. - Huawei E1820
46. - Huawei E1823
47. - Huawei E182E
48. - Huawei E1831
49. - Huawei E188
50. - Huawei E196
51. - Huawei E2010
52. - Huawei E216
53. - Huawei E219
54. - Huawei E220
55. - Huawei E226
56. - Huawei E22X
57. - Huawei E230
58. - Huawei E270
59. - Huawei E271
60. - Huawei E272
61. - Huawei E303
62. - Huawei E303s HiLink
63. - Huawei E352
64. - Huawei E353
65. - Huawei E355
66. - Huawei E357
67. - Huawei E367
68. - Huawei E368
69. - Huawei E369
70. - Huawei E372
71. - Huawei E392
72. - Huawei E397
73. - Huawei E398
74. - Huawei E612
75. - Huawei E618
76. - Huawei E620
77. - Huawei E630
78. - Huawei E630+
79. - Huawei E660
80. - Huawei E660A
81. - Huawei E800
82. - Huawei E870
83. - Huawei E880
84. - Huawei E968
85. - Huawei EG162
86. - Huawei EG162G
87. - Huawei EG602
88. - Huawei EG602G
89. - Huawei EM770
90. - Huawei K3517
91. - Huawei K3520
92. - Huawei K3710
93. - Huawei S4011
94. - Huawei UMG181
94. - Huawei E1731    Customized Firmware HUAWEI Modems  01. - Huawei  E150 Customized Firmware 11.609.82.02.161 Russia Beeline
02. - Huawei  E153 Customized Firmware 11.609.18.00.158 Globe Philipines 
03. - Huawei  E153 Customized Firmware 11.609.20.11.356 India Idea
04. - Huawei  E153U-1 Customized Firmware 11.609.16.00.201 Philippines Sun
05. - Huawei  E153U-1 Customized Firmware 11.609.18.01.135 Egypt Etisalat
06. - Huawei  E153u-1 Customized Firmware 11.609.16.00.272 Egypt Mobinil
07. - Huawei  E153u-1 Customized Firmware 11.609.18.00.158 Philippines Globe tattoo [Under Test] 
08. - Huawei  E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.12.00.174 Ukraine KyivStar
09. - Huawei  E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.12.02.174 Ukraine KyivStar
10. - Huawei  E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.12.03.161 Russia VIP Beeline
11. - Huawei  E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.00.356 India Idea
12. - Huawei  E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.11.00 Beeline Tadjikistan
13. - Huawei  E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.11.174 Ukraine KyivStar
14. - Huawei  E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.11.222 Ukraine MTS
15. - Huawei  E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.15.174 Ukraine KyivStar
16. - Huawei  E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.15.222 Ukraine KyivStar
17. - Huawei  E1550 Customized Firmware 11.609.20.02.356 India Idea
18. - Huawei  E1550 Customized Firmware 11.609.20.03.356 India Idea
19. - Huawei  E1552 Customized Firmware 11.608.13.10.158 Philipines Globe tattoo [Under Test]  20. - Huawei  E160G Customized Firmware 11.608.11.02.161 Russia Beeline
21. - Huawei  E171 Customized Firmware 11.126.15.00.161 Russia Beeline
22. - Huawei  E173 Customized Firmware 11.126.15.00.592 Metfone
23. - Huawei  E173 Customized Firmware 11.126.15.00.805 Megafon Tajikistan 
24. - Huawei  E173 Customized Firmware 11.126.15.00.94 SafariCom Kenya
25. - Huawei  E173 New Security Firmware 11.126.15.00.209 Megafon Russia 
26. - Huawei  E173 New Security Firmware 11.126.16.17.209 Megafon Russia 
27. - Huawei  E1732 Customized Firmware 11.126.16.00.356 India Idea [Two sub-versions] 
28. - Huawei  E1732 Customized Firmware 11.126.16.01.356 India Idea 
29. - Huawei  E1750 Customized Firmware 11.126.11.01.439 VIETTEL Vietnam 
30. - Huawei  E1750 Customized Firmware 11.126.13.00.439 VIETTEL Vietnam 
31. - Huawei  E1750C Customized Firmware 11.126.16.05.850 India Aircel 
32. - Huawei  E1752 Customized Firmware 11.126.11.00.94 SafariCom Kenya 
33. - Huawei  E177 Customized Firmware 11.126.16.06.221 Zain Sudan        HUAWEI Modems - HiSilicon CPU  2012 Year  
1. -  E173z-1A
2. -  E173z-2 
3. -  E173z-2A
4. -  E173z-6
5. -  E173z-6A
6. -  E186s-1
7. -  E303s-1E
8. -  E303s-1EW 
9. -  E303s-1W
10. -  E303s-2E
11. -  E303s-2EW 
12. -  E303s-2W
13. -  E303s-3 
14. -  E303s-3A
15. -  E303s-3E
16. -  E303s-63W 
17. -  E303s-65
18. -  E303s-65A 
19. -  E303s-6E
20. -  E303s-6EW 
21. -  E303s-6W
22. -  E303s-81W 
23. -  E3131s-1A 
24. -  E3131s-1EW
25. -  E3131s-2A 
26. -  E3131s-2EW
27. -  E3131s-3EW 
28. -  E3131s-65A
29. -  E3131s-65EW 
30. -  E3131s-6A 
31. -  E3131s-6EW
32. -  E352s-1 
33. -  E352s-5
34. -  E352s-56
35. -  E352s-6 
36. -  E353s-1A
37. -  E353s-1B
38. -  E353s-1H
39. -  E353s-21A 
40. -  E353s-2A
41. -  E353s-2H
42. -  E353s-3A
43. -  E353s-65A 
44. -  E353s-6A
45. -  E353s-6H
46. -  E353s-81A 
47. -  E353Ws-2H 
48. -  E355s-1A
49. -  E355s-2A
50. -  E355s-3A
51. -  E355s-65A 
52. -  E355s-6A
53. -  E357s-2A
54. -  K3772G
55. -  K3773 
56. -  K3806[21M]
57. -  E3121
58. -  320S       HUAWEI Routers [Read - Unlock code] Under test  01.- Huawei E5830 02.- Huawei E5832 03.- Huawei E5837 04.- Huawei E5838 05.- Huawei E58XX 06.- Huawei E585 07.- Huawei E586 08.- Huawei E587   VODAFONE [Unlock + reset Counters+Voice activation]  01. - Vodafone K2540 02. - Vodafone K3250 03. - Vodafone K3512 04. - Vodafone K3515 05. - Vodafone K3520 06. - Vodafone K3565 07. - Vodafone K3715 08. - Vodafone E3735 09. - Vodafone K3520Z 10. - Vodafone K3565Z 11. - Vodafone K3571Z 12. - Vodafone K3765Z 13. - Vodafone K3570Z 14. - Vodafone K3765 Customized Firmware 11.126.03.10.37 Vdf Egypt 14. - Vodafone K3772G  15. - Vodafone K3773 16. - Vodafone K3806   ZTE MF-Series [Unlock + reset Counters]  1. - ZTE MF100 2. - ZTE MF102 3. - ZTE MF110 4. - ZTE MF112/MF112D 5. - ZTE MF150 6. - ZTE MF170 7. - ZTE MF180/(180S_unlocked_with_smartFlasher) 8. - ZTE MF190/MF190A/(190S_unlocked_with_smartFlasher) 9. - ZTE MF210 10. - ZTE MF330 11. - ZTE MF330+ 12. - ZTE MF332 13. - ZTE MF335 14. - ZTE MF616 15. - ZTE MF620 16. - ZTE MF622 17. - ZTE MF622+ 18. - ZTE MF626 19. - ZTE MF627 20. - ZTE MF627+ 21. - ZTE MF628 22. - ZTE MF630 23. - ZTE MF630+ 24. - ZTE MF631 25. - ZTE MF633 26. - ZTE MF633+ 27. - ZTE MF633bp 28. - ZTE MF635 29. - ZTE MF636 30. - ZTE MF637 31. - ZTE MF637U 32. - ZTE MF639 33. - ZTE MF645 34. - ZTE MF662 35. - ZTE MF668 36. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_UAKVSP671A1V1.0.0B01 Ukraine KyivStar 37. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_UAKVSP671A1V1.0.0B02 Ukraine KyivStar 38. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_MTSUAP671A1V1.0.0B01 Ukraine MTS 39. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_TMOP671A1V1.0.0B01 Poland IDEA - World First! 40. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_BLNUAP671A1V1.0.0B03 Ukraine Beeline 41. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_BLNUAP671A1V1.0.0B02 Ukraine Beeline 42. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_BLNP671A1V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline 43. - ZTE MF170 Customized Firmware BD_KPKVSP679M1V1.0.0B01 Ukraine Djuice 44. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline  45. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B03 Russia Beeline  46. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B04 Russia Beeline  47. - ZTE MF626 Customized Firmware BD_BLNP673M3V1.0.1B04 Russia Beeline  48. - ZTE MF626 Customized Firmware BD_BLNP673M3V1.0.1B04 New Russia Beeline  49. - ZTE MOMO Design MD@ Mini 50. - ZTE MOMO Design MD@ Plus  51. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_BLNUZP671A1V1.0.0B01 Uzbekistan Beeline  52. - ZTE MF170 Customized Firmware BD_BEELINEP679M1V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline  53. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_VNVIEP671A1V1.0.1B02 Vietnam  54. - ZTE MF110 Customized Firmware BD_VNVIEP671A2V1.0.0B01 Vietnam  55. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_SMTP671A1V1.0.0B02 Philippines SmartBro  56. - ZTE MF631 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF631F3V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline  57. - ZTE MF190 Customized Firmware BD_RUBLNMF190V1.0.0B01 Russia Beeline  58. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B03 Russia Beeline JUL 01 201016:41:22 59. - ZTE MF190 Customized Firmware BD_RUBLNMF190V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline MAY 24 201115:26:25 60. - ZTE MF190 Customized Firmware BD_SMARTMF190V1.0.0B01 Philippines SmartBro 61. - ZTE MF190S Hight-Secure Firmware BD_MBNEGMF190SV1.0.0B01 Mobinil - Egypt by SmartFlasher  Added!  62. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_MF180SMARTV1.0.0B01 Philippines SmartBro 62. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_MF180SMARTV1.0.0B02 Philippines SmartBro    ZTE Modems : S- Series by Mini-Flasher  [Direct Downgrade/Rebrand Firmware]  01. - ZTE MF180S BD_MF180SV1.0.0B01 - Djuice  02. - ZTE MF180S MTS_UA_MF180SV1.0.0B07 - MTC  03. - ZTE MF180S ETI_EG_MF180SV1.0.0B02 - Etisalat  04. - ZTE MF180S LIFE_UA_MF180SV1.0.0B02 - Life  05. - ZTE MF180S KYI_UA_MF180SV1.0.0B04 - Kyivstar  06. - ZTE MF190S BD_MBNEGMF190SV1.0.0B01 - Mobinil  07. - ZTE MF190S BD_MBNEGMF190SV1.0.0B03 - Mobinil  08. - ZTE MF190S BD_MF190SV1.0.0B05 - Etisalat  09. - ZTE MF190S BD_MF190SV1.0.0B05 - GSELL  10. - ZTE MF190S KYI_UA_MF190SV1.0.0B02 - Kyivstar  11. - ZTE MF190S MTS_UA_MF190SV1.0.0B01 - MTC  12. - ZTE MF190S UCE_UZ_MF190SV1.0.0B04 - UCEL  13. - ZTE MF190S MET_KH_MF190SV1.0.0B03 - Metfone  14. - ZTE MF190S MAXIS_MY_MF190SDV1.0.0B08 - Maxis  15. - ZTE MF190S BD_IDEAMF190V1.0.0B01 -Idea  16. - ZTE MF190S IDEA_IN_MF190SDV1.0.1B05 -Idea  17. - ZTE MF190S VIE_VN_MF190SV1.0.0B07 -Viettel (Vietnam)  18. - ZTE MF190S BD_VIELAMF190SV1.0.0B02 - Viettel (Laos)   19. - ZTE MF190S BD_VIEHTMF190STLF3V1.0.0B01 - Viettel      ZTE Modems : ICERA CPU  [Write ISO, Direct UNLOCK and IMEI Repair - World First! ]   
01. - ZTE MF186
02. - ZTE MF190B
03. - ZTE MF190J
04. - ZTE MF192
05. - ZTE MF192+
06. - ZTE MF195
07. - ZTE MF591
08. - ZTE MF651
09. - ZTE MF652
10. - ZTE MF665
11. - ZTE MF665K
12. - ZTE MF665E
13. - ZTE MF665C
14. - ZTE MF665L
15. - ZTE MF691
16. - ZTE K3770z
17. - ZTE K3772z
18. - ZTE K3805z
19. - ZTE K3806z
20. - ZTE K4510z  NOTE! : Icera CPU  software request : 0 cent now!   download Mkey v7.0.3  TRIAL EXPIRED! - now FREE 100 logs for EXTRA!.     ZTE Routers [Direct Unlock, R/W NVM]   01.- ZTE AC30 02.- ZTE MF10 03.- ZTE MF23 04.- ZTE MF30 05.- ZTE MF60 06.- ZTE MF61    Micromax modems [Unlock by IMEI]  01. - Micromax  MMX200C
02. - Micromax  MMX250C
03. - Micromax  MMX300G
04. - Micromax  MMX310G
05. - Micromax  MMX350G
06. - Micromax  MMX352G
07. - Micromax  MMX353c    Pantech GSM-WCDMA [Unlock]  01. - Pantech - UMW190 02. - Pantech - UML290    NOVATEL GSM-WCDMA [Unlock + Reset Counters]  01. - Novatel - MC950D 02. - Novatel - MC990D    CDMA Modems at MSM6800 - QSC60xx[SPC Unlock CODE Reader] *- World First & One!*  01. - Novatel - U760  SPC/ESN/Flashing/Downgrade/Repair halfdead Without Jtag 02. - Novatel - U720 SPC/ESN/Flashing/Downgrade/Repair halfdead Without Jtag 03. - Novatel - U727 SPC/ESN/Flashing/Downgrade/Repair halfdead Without Jtag 04. - Novatel - EX720 SPC 05. - Cmotech - U680 SPC 06. - Vertex Wireless - VW240 SPC 07. - Novatel - MiFi 2200 SPC/ESN/Flashing/Downgrade/Repair halfdead Without Jtag 08. - Cmotech - U301 4G SPC 09. - Cmotech - U300 4G SPC  10. - Pantech - UM175 SPC  11. - Pantech - UM185 SPC  12. - Pantech - UMW190 SPC  13. - Pantech - UML290 SPC  14. - Cricket - A600 SPC  15. - Cricket - A605 SPC  16. - Sierra - U595 SPC  17. - Sierra - U597 SPC  18. - Sierra - U598 SPC  19. - Sierra - U250 4G SPC  20. - Franklin - U600 4G SPC  21. - Ustarcom - UM100c SPC  22. - Novatel - MiFi 4082 SPC  SIERRA GSM-WCDMA [Unlock + Code Reader]  01. - Sierra 881 Pcmci 02. - Sierra 881USB Connect 03. - Sierra 881U 04. - Sierra 881E 05. - Sierra 881AirCard 06. - Sierra MC8781 07. - Sierra MC8781G 08. - Sierra MC875U     OPTION GT GSM-WCDMA [Unlock + Reset Counters]   01. - Option GT 3G 02. - Option GT 3G+ 03. - Option GT 3G Quad 04. - Option GT Fusion Quad Lite 05. - Option Icon 210 06. - Option Icon 225    Aiko Onda GSM-WCDMA - ZTE based. Unbranded. [Unlock + reset Counters]  01 - Aiko 82D 02 - Aiko 83D Vivo 03 - Onda 65    Toshiba. [Read NCK Logger]  01 - Toshiba G450    MyWave MOMO DESIGNE 3G [Unlock Code Reader]  01. - MD@ 02. - MD@ Revo 03. - MD@ Gialla Blu Grigia (undet test) 04. - MD 4GB(undet test)   *All exept Flashing and ICERA CPU Unlock/and IMEI REpair = FULLY Standalone !*  *No Internet !*  *No Logs!*   *No CreditS!*  *No Server !*    *B.R. Mkey & TestBox2 team !*

----------


## rewais_65

thnx

----------


## rewais_65

هنجرب

----------


## ABIKA123

> *dear users! Do not mistake imei  changer and imei repair! We not produce imei changer because this is  illegal and the are criminal !*  *we make direct imei repair! This method working for repair imei after jtag or deffective or failure software in your modems !!!*   *we also inform you about what we do not accept any responsibility for you for the damage* *you harm or loss as the first and third parties!*     many boxes have world first , but now we say - the one!                features:  • direct unlock  • nck-flashing code calc  • spc code read in 15 secunds   • clear input code counter  • read/write nvm - world first & one!  • repair network - world first & one!  • voice call activations  • auto - detect model  • zte modems iso flasher/dumper   • zte modems enable/disable autorum for models with all cpu  • easy interface to use  • fast unlocking modem with custimised firmwares 2 secund! - world first & one!  • direct repair imei - world first & one!  • all operation no need more thet one diag port ! - world first & one!    alcatel [unlock code calculator by imei/ repair network. Read write dashboard]   01. - alcatel x020 02. - alcatel x030 03. - alcatel x060 04. - alcatel x070 05. - alcatel x080 06. - alcatel x090 07. - alcatel x100 08. - alcatel x200 09. - alcatel x210 10. - alcatel x215 11. - alcatel x220 12. - alcatel x225 13. - alcatel x228  with all indexes at 's', 'l', 'x'...   huawei [unlock + reset counters+voice activation + unlock code calculator by imei]   01. - huawei e155
> 02. - huawei e1550
> 03. - huawei e1551
> 04. - huawei e1552
> 05. - huawei e1553
> 06. - huawei e155x
> 07. - huawei e156
> 08. - huawei e156c
> 09. - huawei e156g
> ...

 merrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrccccci

----------


## ياسر التل

yaser

----------


## badrzine

merci

----------


## taaas

thanksss

----------


## taaas

thanksssssss

----------


## Jeffersonn

I can dowload ???

----------


## TORJAN-SD

whereeeeeeeeeeeee your l!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1nk

----------


## m.riadh

whereeeeeeeeeeeee your l!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1nk

----------


## wara9a1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  لا أجد رابط التحميل  شكرا

----------


## amine maldini

thank you my freind

----------

